# '06 All-Star Game Official Game Thread



## Premier

_*Brian34Cook*'__s__ excellent game thread_:
​*Sunday, February 19th, 2006*​<center> NBA All-Star Game '06
*Time*: 8:00 P.M. EST
* TV*: TNT

Western Conference
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Steve Nash (Phoenix Suns) - 19.4 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 11.0 APG
Kobe Bryant (Los Angeles Lakers) - 35.0 PPG, 5.4 RPG, 4.4 APG
Tracy McGrady (Houston Rockets) - 25.2 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 4.9 APG
Tim Duncan (San Antonio Spurs) - 19.5 PPG, 11.5 RPG, 3.0 APG
Yao Ming (Houston Rockets) - 19.6 PPG, 9.1 RPG, 1.3 APG

*Bench:*


















































Ray Allen (Seattle Supersonics) - 24.8 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 3.3 APG
Elton Brand (Los Angeles Clippers) - 25.4 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 2.7 APG
Kevin Garnett (Minnesota Timberwolves) - 21.7 PPG, 12.0 RPG, 4.4 APG 
Pau Gasol (Memphis Grizzlies) - 19.8 PPG, 9.3 RPG, 4.3 APG
Shawn Marion (Phoenix Suns) - 21.1 PPG, 11.9 RPG, 1.8 APG
Dirk Nowitzki (Dallas Mavericks) - 25.3 PPG, 8.4 RPG, 2.6 APG
Tony Parker (San Antonio Spurs) - 19.4 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 5.8 APG
Head Coach: Avery Johnson (Dallas); Assistants: Del Harris, Rolando Blackman, Joe Prunty
Athletic Trainer: Keith Jones (Houston)

Eastern Conference
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Allen Iverson (Philadelphia 76ers) - 33.2 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 7.3 APG
Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat) - 27.4 PPG, 5.9 RPG, 6.8 APG
LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers) - 31.2 PPG, 7.0 RPG, 6.6 APG
Vince Carter (New Jersey Nets) - 23.7 PPG, 5.9 RPG, 4.6 APG
Shaquille O'Neal (Miami Heat) - 19.4 PPG, 9.3 RPG, 1.5 APG

*Bench:*


















































Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards) - 28.3 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 5.9 APG
Chauncey Billups (Detroit Pistons) - 18.9 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 8.5 APG
Chris Bosh (Toronto Raptors) - 22.5 PPG, 9.2 RPG, 2.5 APG
Richard Hamilton (Detroit Pistons) - 21.6 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 3.4 APG
Paul Pierce (Boston Celtics) - 26.4 PPG, 7.1 RPG, 4.5 APG 
Ben Wallace (Detroit Pistons) - 7.7 PPG, 12.2 RPG, 2.1 APG
Rasheed Wallace (Detroit Pistons) - 15.4 PPG, 6.6 RPG, 2.5 APG
Head Coach: Flip Saunders (Detroit); Assistants: Sidney Lowe, Ron Harper, Don Zierden
Athletic Trainer: Ted Arzonico (Orlando)
</center>


----------



## aizn

go eastern conference! althoguh they're gonna get smoked


----------



## neoxsupreme

I'm looking forward to the 2 greatest Raptors playing together again.


----------



## chocolate starfish

what is official about it??

surely anyone can start an all star thread??

why do a couple of very low ranking mods have the ability to be OFFICIALLY representing 1000`s of posters??

cheers


----------



## Carbo04

I wonder who does the craziest dunk tonight? Vince, Kobe, Wade, 'Bron, T-Mac?


----------



## Air Fly

aizn said:


> go eastern conference! althoguh they're gonna get smoked


Really, did you watch last year's All-Star game?


----------



## carrrnuttt

chocolate starfish said:


> what is official about it??
> 
> surely anyone can start an all star thread??
> 
> why do a couple of very low ranking mods have the ability to be OFFICIALLY representing 1000`s of posters??
> 
> cheers


It's "official" because if you start any extraneous and unnecessary threads that only adds to the clutter, they will be deleted. So post in the "official" thread, if you want to be heard. BTW, you're still posting your own words, so no one's "representing" anyone.


----------



## HB

I really want to see that 7 footer lineup. Kg at point, Pau at the 2, Dirk at 3 and TD and Yao manning the frontcourt should be interesting. LOL Avery said if Flip puts in his pistons all at once, KG just post Chauncey up.


----------



## JT

I can't wait...only six hours to go. I'm excited


----------



## Rockstone

aizn said:


> go eastern conference! althoguh they're gonna get smoked





Air Fly said:


> Really, did you watch last year's All-Star game?


Did you notice that the players are different this year?

The Western conference will win.


----------



## Cru_Thik

im pulling for the east, even though i think the west will win.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Thanks for posting this.. Dunno if we are gonna post here or in the other thread? I suppose it would be OK to do it here? That way all that other junk isnt in the way? Doesnt really matter to me..


----------



## redz

Any Predictions for MVP? if the east wins, i'm going with... Dwyane Wade. If the West wins, my pick is Kobe or Ray (remember when he heated up last year?).


----------



## GTA Addict

The West wins with Kobe winning MVP, since he's probably going to get a lot of, if not the most, playing time. Parker and Ray are the only guards coming off the bench.

I heard Flip wants to play his 4 Pistons with Shaq. If that happens, I guarantee you won't see Shaq passing the ball. :biggrin:


----------



## O2K

dammit where is that guy wo always chooses the right mvp? every year me and my friends bet money on the mvp and i am waiting for that guy... i do not want to lose


----------



## Premier

The MVP will be a wing player and I'm going with Vince Carter.


----------



## Air Fly

I'm going with Shaq for MVP if the East win, if the West win it'll be Tmac cuz his cousin will let him do whatever he wish with the basket just to get over his personal problems....plus hes playing at home and will mostly be giving the ball.


----------



## JCB

I can't wait any longer. Start the game already! :curse:


----------



## Seuss

Are any of you gonna tape it?


I have a feeling its gonna be a good one so I'm finding an empty tape right now.



Why do they put the game so late?


Its a Sunday, it should be around 3/4 (Western time)


----------



## Vinsane

SunsFan57 said:


> Are any of you gonna tape it?
> 
> 
> I have a feeling its gonna be a good one so I'm finding an empty tape right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they put the game so late?
> 
> 
> Its a Sunday, it should be around 3/4 (Western time)


i am gonna tape it as soon as i find a tape to


----------



## 11away

gotta love DVR. definitely a worthy investment.

TMAc will definitely bring it tonight. he needs this game to clear his head and get it out of his system. personal issues aside, he's going to rep his town.

anybody actually going to the game??

-11away



chatNBA.com


.


----------



## chocolate starfish

guess this is gonna be a hot thread tonight,all the nets fans are gonna be shouting loud cause vinces 2000 rep got him in as a reserve.


----------



## GTA Addict

I can't wait to see Avery's 7-footer lineup with KG playing point.


----------



## O2K

im recording it on my computer.... does anyone know how to cut out bits and pieces and change it onto a wmv? i want to convert the dunk contest just with highlights? any programs?


----------



## Premier

O2K said:


> im recording it on my computer.... does anyone know how to cut out bits and pieces and change it onto a wmv? i want to convert the dunk contest just with highlights? any programs?


PM aquaitious. He also has a TV Tuner on his computer and he regularly posts highlights.


----------



## Phenom Z28

chocolate starfish said:


> guess this is gonna be a hot thread tonight,all the nets fans are gonna be shouting loud cause vinces 2000 rep got him in as a reserve.


 What's sad is you actually believe that.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Chaser 55 said:


> I can't wait any longer. Start the game already! :curse:


well at least they have a good movie on until it starts


----------



## AirJordan™

SHOWTIME.

Lets get this thing started.

Im rooting for the East.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Geekiest intro ever.

Battlestar Galactica meets the NBA. :clown:


----------



## Cru_Thik

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Geekiest intro ever.


no doubt. GO EAST!


----------



## Steez

121-119 West defeats the East.

Kobe or TMac MVP


----------



## Premier

Damon Jones' jacket makes it's faithful return!


----------



## Steez

I had a dream last night... West either won 127-119 or 121-119...


----------



## Cru_Thik

Premier said:


> Damon Jones' jacket makes his faithful return!


im glad they showed it to shut Charles up honestly.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Damon Jones in his Blade 4 audition suit.


----------



## JuX

West meets East

How West was Won


----------



## Premier

Cru_Thik said:


> im glad they showed it to shut Charles up honestly.


It's only the best-est thing ever.

Now, if I could find a picture of it.


----------



## Kirk20

Anybody know tip time?


----------



## Cru_Thik

Premier said:


> It's only the best-est thing ever.
> 
> Now, if I could find a picture of it.


I like the suit, but Charles is making it seem like its the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Steez

Kirk20 said:


> Anybody know tip time?


8:30


----------



## JT

Kirk20 said:


> Anybody know tip time?


8:30, or in 21 minutes.


----------



## Steez

THat guy thats singing that cowboy song... the NOkia Commercial looks so weird when hes singing and looking upward lol


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> THat guy thats singing that cowboy song... the NOkia Commercial looks so weird when hes singing and looking upward lol


haha. have you seen the one where the girl is talking about the break-up and the process the phone goes through?


----------



## Steez

No I havent seen that one with the girl... now I want to!!!!

lol that russian astranaut spinning that ball looked sickkk


----------



## Phenom Z28

sherako said:


> 8:30, or in 21 minutes.


Well...in the all-star game that probably means like 8:45 or something.


----------



## Steez

They gonna talk about Craig Sagers tie... guaranteed


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> No I havent seen that one with the girl... now I want to!!!!
> 
> lol that russian astranaut spinning that ball looked sickkk


it might be the most annoying commercial ive witnessed. the girl isnt very attractive either. i bet they will show it tonight, since nokia is one of the main sponsors.


----------



## chocolate starfish

Steez said:


> They gonna talk about Craig Sagers tie... guaranteed


premier will be calling himself craig sagers tie soon


----------



## Steez

If the East wins.... LBJ is gonna be MVP... in his first game last year... 13 pts, 8 boards 6 assists... (or 6 boards, 8 assists, not sure)..... lets see wat he does now


----------



## Steez

How much is each player getting paid? anyone know?... or is it in their contracts with their original teams...


----------



## Brian.

Whats the odds that Sheed gets a technical foul tonight?


----------



## JRose5

:laugh: Magic.

"They were smaller then us, *and* we were always bigger then them."


----------



## Steez

AI FLIPPING SOMEONE LOL... but hiding it


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> AI FLIPPING SOMEONE LOL... but hiding it


what a guy he is ... at least he hid it ...


----------



## Steez

I cant believe Barkley picked Kobe to win MVP... thats weird... and TMac looks weird wearing that headband


----------



## AirJordan™

Steez said:


> How much is each player getting paid? anyone know?... or is it in their contracts with their original teams...


I think each player on the winning team gets $10,000


----------



## ChiBron

T-mac's rocking the headband. Never seen him wear one...

Anyway, he's my pick for MVP.


----------



## Cru_Thik

SPMJ said:


> T-mac's rocking the headband. Never seen him wear one...
> 
> Anyway, he's my pick for MVP.


hes mine if west wins ... if east does, my pick is iverson


----------



## OneBadLT123

i want to see yao get ejected tonight... That will make my season


----------



## Steez

OneBadLT123 said:


> i want to see yao get ejected tonight... That will make my season


Not gonna happen...


----------



## Steez

LOL thats a sick shoe by SHaq.... and a phone camera phone??? hahah


----------



## Cru_Thik

shaqs invention is ugly as hell


----------



## Spriggan

LOL @ "Shaqcessories".


----------



## JT

Whats wrong with Ernies face? Look like all those coldcuts are seeping through his pores.


----------



## JNice

..

I've asked this before but what is wrong with Ernie Johnson's neck? Does he have a sickness or something?

He looks like the guy in the first Men in Black ... wearing an eggar suit.


----------



## Steez

I heard Destinys CHild is going to be singign the national anthem.... their FINAL live performance


----------



## Steez

hey I really like what their doing here... nice


----------



## JT

Arenas aint no forward!


----------



## Cru_Thik

very nice introductions ... haha loved the dancing


----------



## JT

lol! Shaquille coordinated that, all the way


----------



## ChiBron

WTF :laugh:

That's the gayest thing I've ever seen....but still hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Steez

LOL hahahahah that was a nice dance by the players hahah


----------



## Amareca

What was wrong with the All-Star player introductions? This is terrible, worst I have ever seen.

Liked it MUCH better when they were coming on the floor one after another giving high fives.


----------



## TiMVP2

Wade should never dance EVER again.


----------



## Spriggan

LeBron = Diamond Dallas Page?


----------



## Tragedy

sherako said:


> lol! Shaquille coordinated that, all the way


 lol i never even questioned that lol

damn the franchize boys


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> LOL hahahahah that was a nice dance by the players hahah


i loved it. glad to see the guys having a good time, thats what this is all about.


----------



## Premier

LeBron = The Roc Diamond Symbol

Amusing introduction.


----------



## JNice

..

It is funny that same people post nothing but negativity about everything over and over ... get over it ..

That was funny as hell. Shaq's dancing .. lol ...


----------



## JT

Amareca said:


> What was wrong with the All-Star player introductions? This is terrible, worst I have ever seen.
> 
> Liked it MUCH better when they were coming on the floor one after another giving high fives.


Stop being stupid before your right to communicate is revoked.


----------



## Cru_Thik

the athletic trainers get an introduction? wtf?


----------



## Steez

I wonder what the west all stars are gonna do... doubt they gonna dance or nething hahaha... cant see Yao Ming dancing LOL

Destinys Child is gonna be singing National Anthem I think, I heard it earlier on the radio.... better then yesterdays guy


----------



## TiMVP2

I like this introduction,it's a lot better then 2001 when kids were dancing ala yesterday.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> I wonder what the west all stars are gonna do... doubt they gonna dance or nething hahaha... cant see Yao Ming dancing LOL
> 
> Destinys Child is gonna be singing National Anthem I think, I heard it earlier on the radio.... better then yesterdays guy


"Matrix" busted out a few moves of his own ... KG PLEASE STOP DOING WHATEVER THAT WAS YOU WERE DOING


----------



## JNice

Cru_Thik said:


> the athletic trainers get an introduction? wtf?



Hey stfu ... that is Orlando's only representative ... long live Ted Arzonico.


----------



## TiMVP2

LMAO DUNCAN DOING THE WAVY THINGY WITH HIS ARMS HAHAha


----------



## O2K

the west starters were funny

i like


----------



## Steez

hahahahaha yes yes Kobe.... LOL @ YAO MING!!!!!

and that KG dance was lol!


----------



## Cru_Thik

yao ming = awful dancer ... what was he thinking?


----------



## Amareca

Shawn Marion just can't help it, he has to dance whenever he gets the chance. Looks like KG and Matrix would have lots of fun together.


----------



## Laker Freak

I know the NBA is trying to get rid of the whole hip hop image but do we really need classical music at the All Star Game?


----------



## Cru_Thik

JNice said:


> Hey stfu ... that is Orlando's only representative ... long live Ted Arzonico.


lets introduce the waterboys too please ...


----------



## ChiBron

Best introduction ever!


----------



## Premier

Yao looks goofy.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Thosw were some funny intros.


----------



## Steez

SPMJ said:


> Best introduction ever!


I really liked it too..... good job NBA!


----------



## MLKG

Laker Freak said:


> I know the NBA is trying to get rid of the whole hip hop image but do we really need classical music at the All Star Game?


Ozzy Ozbourne... classical music....

Introductions.... wildly entertaining.


----------



## Premier

Laker Freak said:


> I know the NBA is trying to get rid of the whole hip hop image but do we really need classical music at the All Star Game?


I loved it. They did incorporate hip-hop beats when the players were introduced.


----------



## JNice

Premier said:


> Yao looks goofy.



I think looking goofy is a prerequisite to being 7'6" and 300lbs.


----------



## Steez

Beyonce looks HOT as usual


----------



## Cru_Thik

Premier said:


> Yao looks goofy.


when doesnt he?


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

They look but they have to much weave.


----------



## JNice

Steez said:


> Beyonce looks HOT as usual



At least she's not wearing one of those terrible outfits she usually has on made by her mother ...


----------



## Steez

Freggin Jay Z!!


----------



## GNG

The dances were hilarious. I didn't see that coming at all.

And Yao Ming is still, er, getting accustomed to the States, I see. That was awful... :laugh:


----------



## Amareca

What's this? National Anthem Remix?

This is not the national anthem, this is some song with the same lyrics.


----------



## Cru_Thik

JNice said:



> At least she's not wearing one of those terrible outfits she usually has on made by her mother ...


she can wear whatever she pleases :banana:


----------



## 36 Karat

Did Steve just break it down?

Tell me..truly..did Steve Nash just break it down?


----------



## Steez

Look at the fan blowing their hair back lol.... why do they always try to remix the national anthem???


----------



## AirJordan™

who the frigg is jann arden?


----------



## O2K

does destiny childs perform at every all-star game?


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Damn, Kelly Rowland is looking just as hot as Beyonce.


----------



## Cru_Thik

AirJordan™ said:


> who the frigg is jann arden?


some random fan is my guess, ive never heard of her thats for sure


----------



## The_Franchise

They don't dance like that in China. Oh dear.


----------



## spongyfungy

You guys ask too many questions


----------



## TiMVP2

How much yall wanna bet,that when Hank hill was watching it he was standing up crying with his right hand over his chest uhaha


----------



## Cru_Thik

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> Damn, Kelly Rowland is looking just as hot as Beyonce.


thats impossible.


----------



## Cru_Thik

what a great speech by yao lol


----------



## Steez

O2K said:


> does destiny childs perform at every all-star game?


This is their final performance as a group... those jerseys look wack

'LETS PLAY BALL'


----------



## Premier

Yao did not say his written statement.

:rofl:


----------



## Spriggan

Yao's English is better than my Chinese.


----------



## JNice

..

LOL at Yao's speech ... haha ..


----------



## AirJordan™

Very nice, Yao Ming.


----------



## Amareca

LOL @ the 2 least deserving allstars getting the most pub.

Yao was embarassing , probably nervous. Sank you.


----------



## The_Franchise

Destiny's Child embarassed whoever sung the Canadian anthem. Poor Canada.


----------



## JNice

Amareca said:


> LOL @ the 2 least deserving allstars getting the most pub.
> 
> Yao was embarassing , probably nervous. Sank you.


_Edited_. You know why.

- *Premier*


----------



## Premier

Amareca said:


> Sank you.


I refer you to this statement:



spriggan said:


> Yao's English is better than my Chinese.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Lebron opens up the scoring ...


----------



## TiMVP2

Duncan beating 4 allstars for the o board. and the beutifull assist.


----------



## The_Franchise

Amareca said:


> LOL @ the 2 least deserving allstars getting the most pub.
> 
> Yao was embarassing , probably nervous. Sank you.


 The All Star game is in Houston little man.


----------



## reHEATed

wow, these jerseys are such ugly game jerseys

just horrible


----------



## Steez

Shaq looks fat in that jersey


----------



## LamarButler

They all look like Steve Erkels.

Its like the All-Erkel Game.


----------



## Cru_Thik

AI with an incredible pass haha


----------



## TiMVP2

Shaq the PG and Iverson with the worlds worst lob.


----------



## Premier

Vince makes up for his bad pass by feeding Wade for a open layup.

I liked that dunk. He faked dunking it at one side and dunked it straight forward.


----------



## Sánchez AF

We know Vince can fly but AI's pass was too high :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

West is dominating.


----------



## Cru_Thik

airball, airball, airball ... nice shot lebron


----------



## JNice

..

Kobe dominating the ball as usual ...


----------



## TiMVP2

can kobe play worse defense?


----------



## Spriggan

:rofl: 

Steve Kerr on a Shaq to Wade layup: "Kobe with the finish"


----------



## Cru_Thik

Spriggan said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Steve Kerr on a Shaq to Wade layup: "Kobe with the finish"


i heard that too ... lol


----------



## TiMVP2

I swear these commentators are blind "kobe layup"? "9 to 9" "yeah you see duncan but who cares"


----------



## mjm1

carter with the put back


----------



## O2K

i know the all-star games theres little defense played, but this is like playing 5 on 0


----------



## Steez

Spriggan said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Steve Kerr on a Shaq to Wade layup: "Kobe with the finish"


For some reason after he said that I thought I heard the PA annoucer say Kobe! lol


Tracy McGrady is taking alot of shots, he goin for MVP


----------



## AirJordan™

Chris Bosh is commin in.


----------



## Cru_Thik

tmac is putting on a nice display


----------



## Steez

wow come on TMac... SPRITE!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

ahh can't believe I'm missing the all-star game, stuck at work... wouldn't be the same watching it from asia anyway as we don't get the ever so entertaining TNT commentary....

Can someone describe what happened with Yao? And upload pics of Beyonce and Kelly? :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

Wow.

You gotta love Shaq.


----------



## TiMVP2

Shaq between yao's legs haha


----------



## Cru_Thik

Kobe Had An Assist And Passed Up On A Wide Open Dunk ... The World Is Coming To An End


----------



## JT

Kobe IS SICK


----------



## TiMVP2

Yao sucks.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Kobe taking Bosh to school with those moves


----------



## reHEATed

If that shaq to wade back to shaq worked out, that would of been an amazing play


----------



## ChiBron

Pretty entertaining game so far.

That was a nice dribbling display by Kobe there.

The Shaq-Wade incomplete play was awesome too.


----------



## O2K

tmac really gunning for the mvp, very odd.... shaq is the funniest guy in the nba....

this is fun

edit: lerbon looks serious out there


----------



## Cru_Thik

sherako said:


> Kobe IS SICK


hes something ... i mean he passed an open shot to make a pass?


----------



## Spriggan

wadeshaqeddie said:


> If that shaq to wade back to shaq worked out, that would of been an amazing play


Same with Kobe to Duncan to Yao.


----------



## Yoyo

I think the West is trying to make T-Mac MVP. It's not working as well as they'd like atm.


----------



## Amareca

Was that Kobe or Tmac pulling up from way behind the 3pt line just 5 seconds into the shotclock? That was terrible basketball...

Yao looks horrible out there.


----------



## Cru_Thik

... now the iverson trade talk begins ...


----------



## ralaw

I want the next 5 post not to mention anything about Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Cru_Thik

nice dunk by tmac


----------



## AirJordan™

t-mac with a dunk


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Lebron's doing pretty good out there. Some way and some how they will hate on him.


----------



## Steez

OMG SHAQ FOULED KOBE!!!

Shut up, dont start it


----------



## Premier

Amusing game. Kobe being fouled by Shaq after trying to take him one on one.


----------



## JNice

..

Kobe with an assist off the backboard to Tmac and laughing with Shaq ... what is going on in the world? Has hell frozen over?


----------



## 36 Karat

Yao should be banned from the All-Star Game. I mean, he can be voted in, but he has to sit next to J.O.


----------



## The_Franchise

Marion: Greatest Cherrypicker of All Time?


----------



## Cru_Thik

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Kobe with an assist off the backboard to Tmac and laughing with Shaq ... what is going on in the world? Has hell frozen over?


if its not, its getting very cold down there


----------



## AirJordan™

oh the pistons are commin in


----------



## Premier

Allen Iverson missing two layup attempts.

Kobe Bryant yelling "alley-opp" multiple times when Shawn Marion went to dunk.

:rofl:


----------



## Cru_Thik

pistons time


----------



## Steez

Here come the pistons... with SHAQ!!! damn thats a line up lol


----------



## JNice

Is that the 5 seven footer lineup?


----------



## Spriggan

:laugh: Shaq


----------



## AirJordan™

Shaq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steez

LOL @ SHAQ... he wanted to get Pierce in


----------



## Cru_Thik

SHAQ with the best thing in the world ive ever seen


----------



## ChiBron

SHAQ :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious

Shaq's the man...nice of him too.


----------



## reHEATed

Pierce with the Pistons


----------



## Cru_Thik

still laughing at shaq


----------



## Premier

Pistons ball + Pierce does not belong in an exhibition game. I love Pierce, but mid-range jumpers? Then Chauncey dominates the ball in a mis-match against Gasol.

Shaq's foul-line attempt was great.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I'm sorry pistons + pierce is [email protected]!!


----------



## Steez

Premier said:


> Allen Iverson missing two layup attempts.
> 
> *Kobe Bryant yelling "alley-opp" multiple times * when Shawn Marion went to dunk.
> 
> :rofl:


Actually I think he was yelling 'Its All You, All You'


----------



## Cru_Thik

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I'm sorry pistons + pierce is [email protected]!!


very boring indeed ...


----------



## The_Franchise

Great Burger King ad.


----------



## SlamJam

HAHA Shaq


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Pierce is a good player but is kind of boring.


----------



## Premier

Tim Duncan to Kevin Garnett:

"You got Shaq. Good luck with that."


----------



## JNice

..

Duncan "You got Shaq. Good luck with that."

lol


----------



## SlamJam

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: steve kerr - "you rarely get to see the human side of tim duncan"


----------



## Spriggan

I want Tim Duncan to share his laughter with the world.


----------



## Steez

If they took out Marion and Parker and put in Yao and Duncan they'll have the 7 footer line up... it'll be up against the Pistons line up


----------



## reHEATed

enough of the pistons


----------



## Premier

Good job Rasheed! You're a _real _all-star, right?


----------



## Cru_Thik

Premier said:


> Tim Duncan to Kevin Garnett:
> 
> "You got Shaq. Good luck with that."


lol ... guarding shaq isnt easy to say the least


----------



## Steez

lol that 3 with the left hand...


----------



## AirJordan™

wadeshaqeddie said:


> enough of the pistons


yeah its gettin kinda boring


----------



## HKF

SlamJam said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: steve kerr - "you rarely get to see the human side of tim duncan"


Very funny.


----------



## Cru_Thik

wadeshaqeddie said:


> enough of the pistons


no joke


----------



## ChiBron

These 2nd stringers are boring.

Get the starters back IN!!


----------



## Tragedy

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring!


----------



## AirJordan™

tied at 28 after one


----------



## HKF

Rasheed and Ben Wallace didn't need to be here. Why aren't Webber and Dwight here?


----------



## Steez

Tied at the end of the first.... Tracy McGrady with 10 pts,same with LBJ for the east


----------



## Brian34Cook

End 1st: West 28 - East 28

Kobe: 4 pts (2/5), 4 boards, 3 assists, 2 steals
Tmac: 10 points (5/9), 1 assist
Garnett: 2 pts, 4 boards, 2 assists

Shaq: 3 pts, 2 boards, 3 assists, 2 fouls
LeBron: 10 points
Wade: 6 pts, 2 assists


----------



## Cru_Thik

SPMJ said:


> These 2nd stringers are boring.
> 
> Get the starters back IN!!


thats what im screaming ... this is making me kind of sleepy actually ...


----------



## JNice

..

The East almost had a 24-second violation in one possession .. come on, get the Pistons out.


----------



## kindred

christ......if saunder keeps those 4 pistons there, this is gonna be the most boring all-star game ever in nba history..........


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

I have yet to see an amazing play. Hopefully VC,Lebron,and Wade will do something crazy.


----------



## Spriggan

What was ever the appeal of the gimmick of putting all four of the Pistons in at the same time for a prolonged period of time?


----------



## Cru_Thik

HKF said:


> Rasheed and Ben Wallace didn't need to be here. Why aren't Webber and Dwight here?


lol at the thought of webber playing in tonight ... he can barely play an entire season, he cant add any more games ...


----------



## RocketsIntoDaSuns

Dirk is still in thier ><


----------



## Cru_Thik

Spriggan said:


> What was ever the appeal of the gimmick of putting all four of the Pistons in at the same time for a prolonged period of time?


i think they want us to watch something else?


----------



## MLKG

Well, the game got boring because the bench players are playing defense. 

It makes a difference.


----------



## JNice

..

I must say ... Ted Arzonico is doing a wonderful job so far.


----------



## raptorsrule15

Wow Those Pistons Are Boorrring, Lucky Pierce Was In There With Them!!!


----------



## Premier

Tied at 28 through the first:




> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td class="ysptblhdr" colspan="13" height="18"> *East *</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Carter</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>8</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. O'Neal</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wade</td> <td>7</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Iverson</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Bosh</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> P. Pierce</td> <td>3</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>47</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>12</td> <td>8</td> <td>8</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>28 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.522</td> <td>.600</td> <td>.500</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 1 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td class="ysptblhdr" colspan="13" height="18"> *West *</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. McGrady</td> <td>7</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Duncan</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> Y. Ming</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Nash</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Bryant</td> <td>8</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Garnett</td> <td>6</td>  <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Marion</td> <td>3</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Parker</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> P. Gasol</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Nowitzki</td> <td>1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>49</td> <td>13-28</td> <td>0-7</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>13</td> <td>9</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>28 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.464</td> <td>.000</td> <td>1.000</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* None</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tragedy

HKF said:


> Rasheed and Ben Wallace didn't need to be here. Why aren't Webber and Dwight here?


 thats cuz the Pistons have been so dominant, that they are light years ahead of every other team in the NBA their record is so great that any less than four piston's starters is a robbery.

For a while the NBA flirted with making it the western conference all stars versus the Pistons, just to honor their record breaking first half.


----------



## Cru_Thik

raptorsrule15 said:


> Wow Those Pistons Are Boorrring, Lucky Pierce Was In There With Them!!!


he didnt exactly make it exciting by any means ...


----------



## Spriggan

Mike luvs KG said:


> Well, the game got boring because the bench players are playing defense.
> 
> It makes a difference.


The East is playing defense and not playing offense. That's the problem.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

raptorsrule15 said:


> Wow Those Pistons Are Boorrring, Lucky Pierce Was In There With Them!!!


Pieice is boring too.


----------



## Tragedy

ok, it was ok when they were put in with 4 mins, when I thought they would finish the first quarter and be replaced by the starters... but they're STILL in the game!!!


----------



## Cru_Thik

nice finish dirk


----------



## mjm1

The *piston 4* have now played more minutes than vince carter, allen iverson, and wade. ITS GETTING a litte ridiculous.


----------



## Steez

Tragedy said:


> thats cuz the Pistons have been so dominant, that they are light years ahead of every other team in the NBA their record is so great that any less than four piston's starters is a robbery.
> 
> *For a while the NBA flirted with making it the western conference all stars versus the Pistons, just to honor their record breaking first half*.


No the NBA never thought about it.... you guys here on BBB.net thought about it


----------



## Tragedy

Mike luvs KG said:


> Well, the game got boring because the bench players are playing defense.
> 
> It makes a difference.


 defense isn't to be played till the fourth man.

For a while I thought even Piston's homers wouldn't want to see this, that they would want to see a medley of NBA players, something you don't get to see every day.

Guess I was wrong.


----------



## HKF

Nice pass Pau.


----------



## Cru_Thik

mjm1 said:


> The *piston 4* have now played more minutes than vince carter, allen iverson, and wade. ITS GETTING a litte ridiculous.


no joke. this is getting old, think i might change the channel soon.


----------



## Tragedy

Steez said:


> No the NBA never thought about it.... you guys here on BBB.net thought about it


 My whole post had a sarcastic tone


----------



## ChiBron

I feel like I'm watching the 3pt shootout all over again.


----------



## Cru_Thik

SPMJ said:


> I feel like I'm watching the 3pt shootout all over again.


especially since ray allen checked in ...


----------



## Premier

Pierce is looking pretty bad.

Missed dunks are the worst thing you can do (besides run into the stands, of course. )


----------



## Steez

Tragedy said:


> My whole post had a sarcastic tone


My bad


----------



## Cru_Thik

Premier said:


> Pierce is looking pretty bad.
> 
> Missed dunks are the worst thing you can do (besides run into the stands, of course. )


well we watched a lot of miss dunks last night, so i think one or two here will be acceptable


----------



## SlamJam

pistons=yaaaaawn


----------



## Cru_Thik

i want to see chapelles block party now ...


----------



## Steez

well I am actually glad Pierce is getting PT... he got robbed with PT past 2 all star games..


----------



## supermati

Man, this is a little boring lately.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Steez said:


> well I am actually glad Pierce is getting PT... he got robbed with PT past 2 all star games..


Now you know why.


----------



## reHEATed

get the starters back in....flip is ruining this game


----------



## Premier

No, that was just the Isaiah Thomas game. Guess he still has a grudge against the Celtics.


----------



## reHEATed

Ben Wallace has no right seeing any minutes in an all star game, yet alone the 10 he is getting this first half


----------



## SlamJam

no one can throw an alley-oop pass today, even nash


----------



## Premier

Nice play be the East.


----------



## Steez

That was a nice double alley oop... and ray allen is OFF


----------



## supermati

A 3 way alley-oop!


----------



## JNice

..

Boy, Ray Ray hasn't even been close.


----------



## AirJordan™

Ohhhhhhh CHRIS BOSH to VC!


----------



## AirJordan™

YEAH my man CHRIS BOSH!!!!!


----------



## Premier

Chris Bosh...


----------



## Cru_Thik

nice finish by carter and then bosh to follow it up


----------



## Tragedy

glad to be watching an all-star game again


----------



## mjm1

now we have a game!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Vince Carter is highlight waiting to happen.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Tragedy said:


> glad to be watching an all-star game again


me too.


----------



## supermati

Wow what a magic pass VC.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

nice dunk CB4! and a foul!


----------



## Steez

I think coaches are letting bench players get minutes now so that the 2nd half the starters play more...

and Carter just laid off so McGrady can get a shot lol


----------



## Brian34Cook

Booooooooring..


----------



## GNG

Ray Allen hogging the ball.

It'd be nice if he would hit something.


----------



## Spriggan

See? All we needed was most of the Pistons out of the game. 

Ray's been crusty, though. Pick it up.


----------



## JNice

Rawse said:


> Ray Allen hogging the ball.
> 
> It'd be nice if he would hit something.



He's hitting something ... the backboard ... almost banked in his first 3.


----------



## SlamJam

keep the pistons and ray allen on the bench please


----------



## mjm1

Brian34Cook said:


> Booooooooring..


where have you been for the last 3 minutes?!?!


----------



## Steez

All I can say is put KOBE and SHAQ in


----------



## Brian34Cook

mjm1 said:


> where have you been for the last 3 minutes?!?!


Sleeping did I miss anything important? :laugh:


----------



## Cru_Thik

SlamJam said:


> keep the pistons and ray allen on the bench please


they will return, and i shall change the channel when they do.


----------



## reHEATed

james is chucking


----------



## Steez

Carter is playing D and talking to McGrady... prolly telling him 'go ill let you go, go' lol....(FLARE!)

... wussup with Kobe not getting in... wtf.. and McGrady is going for MVP, no doubt.... if he does win MVP, watch out for him in the 2nd half of the season


----------



## The_Franchise

7 footer lineup coming up.


----------



## JNice

..

NICE RAY RAY! Keep brickin'em!


----------



## Cru_Thik

ray allen with another miss ...


----------



## Cru_Thik

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> NICE RAY RAY! Keep brickin'em!


he finally scored !!! stick to dunks ray


----------



## SlamJam

everybody stop what ur doing and notify your friends: ray allen made a shot


----------



## ChiBron

LOL at Arenas just letting Ray get the dunk. Guess he feels sorry for all the bricks he's thrown so far.


----------



## JNice

..

Ray is obviously gunning for the LVP.


----------



## Cru_Thik

theres one of the commercials with the ugly girl!!!


----------



## MLKG

Steez said:


> ... wussup with Kobe not getting in... wtf..


Yeah for real. God damned Pistons.


----------



## SlamJam

is it me or is doug collins freakin annoying? whoever makes a shot he just starts butt-kissing them "oh what a great season he's having playing for the ".....


----------



## Cru_Thik

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Ray is obviously gunning for the LVP.


and hes running away with it at the moment


----------



## sherwin

I want that NBA slow motion Steve Nash vs Knicks commercial.


----------



## Spriggan

Ray has only taken six shots, fellas. Not exactly that terrible, though his misses have been pretty bad.


----------



## JNice

..

Uh-oh, here comes the NBA "lets restore Kobe's image" segment


----------



## Steez

Mike luvs KG said:


> Yeah for real. God damned Pistons.


Umm... west/east lol


----------



## Cru_Thik

Spriggan said:


> Ray has only taken six shots, fellas. Not exactly that terrible, though his misses have been pretty bad.


they were wide open uncontested 3's ... nice dunk vince


----------



## ChiBron

C'mon Vince!


----------



## Premier

Best missed dunk ever? Oxymoron?


----------



## Steez

WOW that woulda been sweeet by VC


----------



## HKF

Blah, blah, blah... Kobe is my friend. How awkward.


----------



## aquaitious

Bosh...Carter


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Can anyone keep Tony Parker, Allen Iverson, or Dwyane Wade out of the lane?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wide open layup.. Wow that looked like the Lakers against the Hawks the other night..


----------



## Cru_Thik

Premier said:


> Best missed dunk ever? Oxymoron?


I think hes trying out for the dunk contest next yr with Nate and Chris


----------



## AirJordan™

the west is runnin away with this game


----------



## Sánchez AF

Even the best of the best miss sometimes. ask Jordan in his last ASG


----------



## Cornrow Wallace

Pistons are gonna lose this game if they keep it up.


----------



## Cru_Thik

AirJordan™ said:


> the west is runnin away with this game


sure are ... come on east


----------



## GNG

SlamJam said:


> is it me or is doug collins freakin annoying? whoever makes a shot he just starts butt-kissing them "oh what a great season he's having playing for the ".....


I don't mind it.

These guys earned their spots here. (Well, most of them anyway.) For some of the more casual fans who don't see them every Thursday night, it's just explaining what they've done this season.


----------



## DuMa

whoa rip isnt wearing his mask


----------



## hoopzhead

Yao Mania said:


> ahh can't believe I'm missing the all-star game, stuck at work... wouldn't be the same watching it from asia anyway as we don't get the ever so entertaining TNT commentary....
> 
> Can someone describe what happened with Yao? And upload pics of Beyonce and Kelly? :biggrin:


Here's video of them singing the national anthem at the all-star game

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/allstar/nationalanthem_060219.asx


----------



## Cru_Thik

4-0 and you miss the oop ... good job guys


----------



## ChiBron

Sweet move by TP!

West's flat out dominating.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Damn LeBron pass the damn ball


----------



## JNice

..

So who goes off the glass to themselves tonight? Tmac? Vince?


----------



## GTA Addict

Parker = Flash


----------



## Steez

Looks like TMac isgonna get MVP since the west is gonna win... 17 pts already...

Kobe 4 pts, 4 boards and 5 assists


----------



## GNG

Can Parker throw alley-oops (or are layups the only thing he can do)?


----------



## Cru_Thik

almost half time ... thank goodness, i need a smoke break and time to wake up from the pistons show ...


----------



## AirJordan™

70-53 West at the Half.


----------



## mjm1

Lebron = ball hog!!!


----------



## ChiBron

Somebody tell LeBron the 3pt contest was yesterday.


----------



## aquaitious

Parker taking it in...


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron sucks at all-star games. He just plays not to get hurt. Works on his jumpshot.


----------



## Cru_Thik

mjm1 said:


> Lebron = ball hog!!!


thats an under statement ...


----------



## chocolate starfish

Cru_Thik said:


> 4-0 and you miss the oop ... good job guys


165 posts in under 24 hrs of joining the site

wow!

someone is gonna make you a moderator soon?(i think you pay $20 and they make anyone a mod)


----------



## Steez

btw, that alley oop from Kobe to McGrady reverse was sickk


----------



## mjm1

Cru_Thik said:


> thats an under statement ...


i dont recall him recording a single assist all game. Dont even believe he passed the ball in the second quarter.


----------



## adarsh1

Play Arenas


----------



## Premier

Halftime, 70-53. West lead.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*EASTERN CONF ALL-STARS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allen Iverson, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shaquille O'Neal, C</td><td>13</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasheed Wallace, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gilbert Arenas, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>14</td><td>5-10</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwyane Wade, G</td><td>16</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chauncey Billups, PG</td><td>6</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ben Wallace, C</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Hamilton, SG</td><td>5</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>21-46</td><td>3-8</td><td>8-13</td><td>2</td><td>23</td><td>13</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>13</td><td>6</td><td>53</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*WESTERN CONF ALL-STARS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ray Allen, SG</td><td>7</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Elton Brand, PF</td><td>7</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>12</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>11</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>11</td><td>8-12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Nash, PG</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shawn Marion, F</td><td>8</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, FC</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>10</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>9</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-3</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Garnett, F</td><td>10</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>32-64</td><td>1-14</td><td>5-5</td><td>9</td><td>31</td><td>18</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>70</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Sánchez AF

Boring so far


----------



## Steez

West outscored th east 42-25 in that quarter....


----------



## Spriggan

Kobe leads all players in assists. He's the most unselfishest.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Premier said:


> Halftime, 70-53. West lead.


Good stuff.. Kobe flirting with a triple double :laugh:


----------



## mjm1

adarsh1 said:


> Play Arenas


he's a combined 0-2 on field goals and isnt even attempting to play defense.


----------



## Cru_Thik

mjm1 said:


> i dont recall him recording a single assist all game. Dont even believe he passed the ball in the second quarter.


and you know whats sad ... kobe has more assists than points ... says a lot


----------



## aquaitious

chocolate starfish said:


> 165 posts in under 24 hrs of joining the site
> 
> wow!
> 
> someone is gonna make you a moderator soon?(i think you pay $20 and they make anyone a mod)


It's the all-star game people are excited.

Pay 20 bucks to be a mod...what site is that?


----------



## conkeso

West leading by 17 shooting 1-14 from downtown, what up with the East?


----------



## The_Franchise

What the hell is this? Where is the rapping cowboy? Atleast throw in a midget.


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Steez said:


> btw, that alley oop from Kobe to McGrady reverse was sickk


yes it was


----------



## Cru_Thik

Brian34Cook said:


> Good stuff.. Kobe flirting with a triple double :laugh:


has anyone recorded a triple double in an all star game?


----------



## ChiBron

The 1st half's been alright. The start was a good until certain players came on the court. Overall, still better then last year's AS game which was the boringest I had probably EVER seen.


----------



## JNice

aquaitious said:


> Pay 20 bucks to be a mod...what site is that?


Seriously ... I had to pay a cool 100 ...


----------



## kindred

i wonder, if flip saunder puts all 4 pistons in again, would the crowd start booing?


----------



## ChiBron

Cru_Thik said:


> has anyone recorded a triple double in an all star game?


MJ's the only one to do it.


----------



## mjm1

conkeso said:


> West leading by 17 shooting 1-14 from downtown, what up with the East?


lets see, could it be 4 pistons out their for 6 minutes scoring a combined 7 points?


----------



## Amareca

Spriggan said:


> Kobe leads all players in assists. He's the most unselfishest.


You could argue that's because he has the ball all the time.

Anyway maybe I am spoiled but this was a boring first half, the average Phoenix Suns game over the last 2 seasons is more exciting.


----------



## JNice

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> What the hell is this? Where is the rapping cowboy? Atleast throw in a midget.


I'm hoping for a wardrobe malfunction ...


----------



## JuX

kindred said:


> i wonder, if flip saunder puts all 4 pistons in again, would the crowd start booing?


God, no, don't let them be on the court for too long... Otherwise it'd be like West vs Pistons, well kind of.


----------



## Cru_Thik

kindred said:


> i wonder, if flip saunder puts all 4 pistons in again, would the crowd start booing?


if i was in attendance, i believe i would.


----------



## Vinsane

This has got to be the most boringest al star game ever


----------



## conkeso

Looks like Stern is looking to attract the ******* market


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ill take one Carrie Underwood to go please...


----------



## Cru_Thik

SPMJ said:


> MJ's the only one to do it.


wow ... i didnt know that ... do you know the numbers he had that night?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Way to go Carrie :clap: (I dont really like her though)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Whose that WALTA!?!??!


----------



## Cru_Thik

Brian34Cook said:


> Way to go Carrie :clap: (I dont really like her though)


shes pretty.


----------



## JT

John Legend is cool, but that singer before him doesn't belong


----------



## Cru_Thik

sherako said:


> John Legend is cool, but that singer before him doesn't belong


his facial expressions are making me laugh


----------



## Steez

Say TMac ends with 30 pts and the west wins... but Kobe gets a triple double (2nd in All Star History)... who do u think will win the MVP?
Maybe share it?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

sherako said:


> John Legend is cool, but that singer before him doesn't belong


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> Say TMac ends with 30 pts and the west wins... but Kobe gets a triple double (2nd in All Star History)... who do u think will win the MVP?
> Maybe share it?


i believe they would have to. it would be unfair to either to leave them out.


----------



## JT

Uh-oh! JL about to rip it up!

_Maybe, baby. Puffy, Jay-Z_


----------



## The_Franchise

Cru_Thik said:


> his facial expressions are making me laugh


 Carrie whatever's voice was terrible, bad version of Mariah Carey's ASG performance.


----------



## MLKG

Yeah, the Pistons just didn't throw enough passes out of bounds or give up enough 4-0 fast breaks. 

Tony Parker is stupid because he just does layups. He needs to throw more alley oops to Kobe and T-Mac. 

Kobe is being selfish. You have to have the ball in your hands to get assists. He's just padding his assist numbers so people will look at them and say he's not selfish.

Stupid Paul Pierce has like, played more minutes than Vince and Wade combined. WTF. Nobody want's to watch him.

Flip is a retart. Shaq should play more. He should play 40 minutes.

Certain guys need to learn that you're not supposed to play hard until the 4th quarter and the rest of the game is supposed to be a dunk contest for the superstars.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Carrie whatever's voice was terrible, it seemed like she was trying to mimic Mariah Carey's half-time performance in the '03 All Star game, except Mariah can sing.


never said she could sing, just said she was pretty. no one can touch mariah carey.


----------



## Carbo04

Man, the Pistons show is killing the east. After this year, hopefully the media given Pistons blow job will stop and we can get people like Howard in.


----------



## Steez

Mike luvs KG said:


> Yeah, the Pistons just didn't throw enough passes out of bounds or give up enough 4-0 fast breaks.
> 
> Tony Parker is stupid because he just does layups. He needs to throw more alley oops to Kobe and T-Mac.
> 
> *Kobe is being selfish. You have to have the ball in your hands to get assists. He's just padding his assist numbers so people will look at them and say he's not selfish.*
> 
> Stupid Paul Pierce has like, played more minutes than Vince and Wade combined. WTF. Nobody want's to watch him.
> 
> Flip is a retart. Shaq should play more. He should play 40 minutes.
> 
> Certain guys need to learn that you're not supposed to play hard until the 4th quarter and the rest of the game is supposed to be a dunk contest for the superstars.


So even when he does pass he is selfish? lol.... this is probably the WORST POST EVER!!!


----------



## Cru_Thik

Carbo04 said:


> Man, the Pistons show is killing the east. After this year, hopefully the media given Pistons blow job will stop and we can get people like Howard in.


well the pistons show is only half over ... unfortunately ...


----------



## JT

> Yeah, the Pistons just didn't throw enough passes out of bounds or give up enough 4-0 fast breaks.


Pistons version of Amareca?


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> So even when he does pass he is selfish? lol.... this is probably the WORST POST EVER!!!


your boy was just singing again ... and i agree, kobe just cant win can he?


----------



## JNice

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Carrie whatever's voice was terrible, bad version of Mariah Carey's ASG performance.



It wasn't terrible ... I mean, you can't really compare voices with Carey ... even though I can't stand her, it just ain't fair.


----------



## Cru_Thik

JNice said:


> It wasn't terrible ... I mean, you can't really compare voices with Carey ... even though I can't stand her, it just ain't fair.


mariah is in a league of her own with the vocals ...


----------



## aquaitious

Mike luvs KG said:


> Yeah, the Pistons just didn't throw enough passes out of bounds or give up enough 4-0 fast breaks.
> 
> Tony Parker is stupid because he just does layups. He needs to throw more alley oops to Kobe and T-Mac.
> 
> Kobe is being selfish. You have to have the ball in your hands to get assists. He's just padding his assist numbers so people will look at them and say he's not selfish.
> 
> Stupid Paul Pierce has like, played more minutes than Vince and Wade combined. WTF. Nobody want's to watch him.
> 
> Flip is a retart. Shaq should play more. He should play 40 minutes.
> 
> Certain guys need to learn that you're not supposed to play hard until the 4th quarter and the rest of the game is supposed to be a dunk contest for the superstars.


The players are not allowed to have fun?


----------



## JT

JNice said:


> It wasn't terrible ... I mean, you can't really compare voices with Carey ... even though I can't stand her, it just ain't fair.


Mariah has better looks than her also.


----------



## aquaitious

aquaitious said:


> The players are not allowed to have fun?


EDIT: For some of them this is as much fun as they'll have this year.


----------



## Cru_Thik

aquaitious said:


> The players are not allowed to have fun?


i actually thought that was the purpose of this game?


----------



## Steez

Cru_Thik said:


> your boy was just singing again ... and i agree, kobe just cant win can he?


My boy? lol... since when hahaha... I like you already man.....


----------



## Brian34Cook




----------



## JNice

sherako said:



> Mariah looks better than her also.



Eh... that is a matter of opinion. Carey has gotten quite chunkerrific.


----------



## MLKG

Steez said:


> So even when he does pass he is selfish? lol.... this is probably the WORST POST EVER!!!


You've completely misread me two posts in a row. Maybe I didn't lay it on thick enough.

But yeah, the Pistons are killing the east. It has nothing to do with being like 2-12 on alley oop attempts, or the east starters having 10 To's to the west's 3.

Seriously people. The Pistons played 3 and a half minutes together. When Flip broke them up the game was tied.

Get over it.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> My boy? lol... since when hahaha... I like you already man.....


i meant the nokia guy ... thanks, some people hate me on here ...


----------



## HKF

No broke back mountain?

Barkley :nonono:


----------



## Spriggan

Brian34Cook said:


>


This pic brings a tear to my eye. They both just look so... _happy_.


----------



## MLKG

sherako said:


> Pistons version of Amareca?


Glad to see someone got it.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Spriggan said:


> This pic brings a tear to my eye. They both just look so... _happy_.


yeah im crying now ... lol


----------



## mjm1

barkley should really STOP talking about tmacs problems. He has no idea what the hell is going on with his personal life. CHARLES IS NOT DR. PHIL. lol


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Cru_Thik said:


> i meant the nokia guy ... thanks, some people hate me on here ...


can you hear me now??
whoops that's verizon


----------



## Spriggan

ROFL @ Kobe on Yao: "I was trying to get him to do the robot. He didn't wanna do it."


----------



## JNice

Spriggan said:


> This pic brings a tear to my eye. They both just look so... _happy_.



:rofl:

beautiful isn't it ....


----------



## GM3

Now we know why Shaq left LA, to get away from Kobe's laugh.


----------



## JT

lol Kobe laughing like a courtjester out here. When he goes back to the Lakers, then the crying starts haha.


----------



## Steez

Cru_Thik said:


> i meant the nokia guy ... thanks, some people hate me on here ...


I been a memeber since 2002.... F em... some people deserve respect, some people just ignore


----------



## Cru_Thik

mjm1 said:


> barkley should really STOP talking about tmacs problems. He has no idea what the hell is going on with his personal life. CHARLES IS NOT DR. PHIL. lol


and barkley isnt exactly "all there" either


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

It makes me feel good when I see Kobe and Shaq laughing, talking, and just having a good time. Probably one of the greatest duo's of all time in any sport.


----------



## Steez

I swear I knew it was either Kobe or TMacs idea to do that dance lol...

Steve Nash, Duncan and Yao... none of em


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> I been a memeber since 2002.... F em... some people deserve respect, some people just ignore


yeah im a member of one of the local message boards here for sports and ive been on it forever and i honestly believe some people just get on here to make people mad


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> I swear I knew it was either Kobe or TMacs idea to do that dance lol...
> 
> Steve Nash, Duncan and Yao... none of em


i actually bet it was yaos, he looks like a real dancer ...


----------



## Amareca

Brian34Cook said:


>


Kobe comes across a little homosexual in those pics. It looks like Shaq is in awe of Kobe's behind (the positioning of his hand is also quite interessting) and Kobe is enjoying it. And the one his arm around Wade standing behind him. lol


----------



## Tragedy

Cru_Thik said:


> yeah im crying now ... lol


 me too!


----------



## HKF

Great job KG. Big time heart.


----------



## O2K

the crowd doesn't look that exciting


----------



## Cru_Thik

Amareca said:


> Kobe comes across a little homosexual in those pics. It looks like Shaq is in awe of Kobe's behind and Kobe is enjoying it. And the one his arm around Wade standing behind him. lol


haha wow. so he goes from taking advantage of girls to being gay ... wow


----------



## The_Franchise

Amareca said:


> Kobe comes across a little homosexual in those pics. It looks like Shaq is in awe of Kobe's behind (the positioning of his hand is also quite interessting) and Kobe is enjoying it. And the one his arm around Wade standing behind him. lol


*waits for Rawse to respond*


----------



## Vinsane

this is like the most boringest all star game ever


----------



## Brian34Cook

HKF said:


> Great job KG. Big time heart.


Indeed :clap:


----------



## Cru_Thik

they just said the pistons might make an earlier appearance than in the first half ... :curse:


----------



## DuMa

O2K said:


> the crowd doesn't look that exciting


all-star crowds are usually stars, athletes, millionaires. its not a typical nba crowd.


----------



## Cru_Thik

did wade just play defense?


----------



## Steez

Looks like they getting serious now...


----------



## Future

Lebron needs to stop shooting


----------



## Pimped Out

did anyone else see kobe calling for the ball from shaq after shaq rebounded it?


----------



## Brian.

Cru_Thik said:


> they just said the pistons might make an earlier appearance than in the first half ... :curse:


LOL I knew this would popular. But really Rip Hamiliton can brick jumpers just as bad as VC can.


----------



## Steez

Pimped Out said:


> did anyone else see kobe calling for the ball from shaq after shaq rebounded it?


YEah he was trying to kawal him


----------



## JT

LeBron is trying to get MVP


----------



## Sánchez AF

Someone please give LeBron his own ball. He dont pass a ****


----------



## Steez

sherako said:


> LeBron is trying to get MVP


True... he just shot that and looked up at the score board right away to see how many pts he has... but MVP is goin to TMac no doubt


----------



## Brian34Cook

McGrady being a ballhog tonight eh ?  (I'm kidding!)


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

sherako said:


> LeBron is trying to get MVP


Or just wants to win.


----------



## mjm1

mcgrady going for 40+?


----------



## futuristxen

Mr. Pass Pass Pass hasn't throws his first pass of the night. And it's an assist.


----------



## Steez

Lebron Passed, Lebron Passed


----------



## aquaitious

Brooklyn said:


> Someone please give LeBron his own ball. He dont pass a ****


:rofl: Give him his own ball.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Ohhh LeBron. U cant be guarding Tim.


----------



## Unique

Its nice to see the West all stars trying to help Mac get MVP (which he prob will)


----------



## ChiBron

T-mac can't hit a FT but has no problem making contested LONG jumpers.


----------



## aquaitious

McGrady is as hot as hell.


----------



## Carbo04

McGrady on fire.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Here comes the Lebron bashing.


----------



## Steez

Here come the pistons??
No its only Ben


----------



## 77AJ

The players are digging in, and getting serious. This should be a great 2nd half.,


----------



## Brian34Cook

Shaq gonna foul out.. BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DuMa

Im sorry these jerseys are horrible


----------



## Mavsfan4life

i thought it would be kobe shootin crazy.damn all star game on cable. i have to watch it on espn gamecast!but its the same speed but i wanna see a crazy dunk not someone describe a dunk!


----------



## 77AJ

D Wade is amazing.


----------



## reHEATed

Flip is actually worried about foul trouble for shaq???

yea right, easy excuse to get Ben more minutes. Boooo


----------



## futuristxen

Maybe if they had put Zydrunas Illgauskas in the all-star game Lebron would have someone to pass to. Lebron is doing an anti-Jordan. He's freezing out the rest of the all-star team. Haha.


----------



## Steez

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> Here comes the Lebron bashing.


Actually it came and it left


----------



## Vinsane

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> Or just wants to win.


f he watned to win he would pass th the open player


----------



## Vinsane

futuristxen said:


> Maybe if they had put Zydrunas Illgauskas in the all-star game Lebron would have someone to pass to. Lebron is doing an anti-Jordan. He's freezing out the rest of the all-star team. Haha.


lol


----------



## 77AJ

Wade again wow!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Steez said:


> Actually it came and it left


Nah it will probably keep going.


----------



## reHEATed

Wade is starting to get hot

Wade also seems to be the only guy on the receiving end of passes from Lebron


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow we gotta ballgame.. Wade leading the East like he does the heat!


----------



## Sánchez AF

East with a 3 guess who shot ? yeah u got it


----------



## 77AJ

Right now it's the Wade and James show.


----------



## Steez

Wow by 7... and the hog is on fire


----------



## ChiBron

MAN give T-mac the ball.

TD looks awful out there.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

there goes james tryin to contol the game


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Lebron is in full Peja mode. Ain't no shot like a 3-point shot!


----------



## futuristxen

East coming back. Wade, Iverson, and Lebron playing well with each other. Hmm....I wonder why Larry Brown never thought to try those three....


----------



## 77AJ

Wade is incredible out there.


----------



## O2K

tmac versus lebron... looks interesting


----------



## futuristxen

Steez said:


> ... and the hog is on fire


It's a barbeque.


----------



## 77AJ

Shanghai Kid said:


> Lebron is in full Peja mode. Ain't no shot like a 3-point shot!


It's true James has fallen in love with his jump shot. However when he's on fire hes kind of like T-Mac.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Lebron looks like a man on a mission.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

wades on fire like that game he had against the pistons(it was a good game)


----------



## 77AJ

Whos game is it? It's D Wades game baby!


----------



## Steez

Wow... now we have a game...

Remember my prediction....

Either 127-119 or 121-119


----------



## reHEATed

im dreading piston time...you all know its coming soon....and right when the east has started to put on a show and come back


----------



## RedsDrunk

How great is that new Joedan 21's commercial...I love it


----------



## Aurelino

East finally coming back. They were getting embarassed out there.


----------



## 77AJ

I bet Kobe steps it up soon. He has been passive to get T-Mac touches.


----------



## futuristxen

Flip better not take Wade and Lebron out for Billups and Hamilton. Let them get the game tied first.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

23AJ said:


> Whos game is it? It's D Wades game baby!


lol i wonder if shaq will touch the ball in the 4th quarter


----------



## DuMa

man marion got rejected by the rim. never saw that b4


----------



## tone wone

Lebron's heating up....see, ball-hoggin does pay off


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

futuristxen said:


> It's a barbeque.


QFT


----------



## Steez

Mavsfan4life said:


> lol i wonder if shaq will touch the ball in the 4th quarter


HACK A SHAQ!!! imagine? lol


----------



## Brian.

DuMa said:


> man marion got rejected by the rim. never saw that b4


Darko has pulled off that impressive feat.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

DuMa said:


> man marion got rejected by the rim. never saw that b4


what is that marions 3rd layup he missed?


----------



## GNG

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> *waits for Rawse to respond*


----------



## Cornrow Wallace

If anyone isn't getting the game (or wants to watch the game in a different langauge), check this out: http://planet.nana.co.il/livetv/20-22.2/East-West.html


----------



## aquaitious

Rawse said:


>


It was a trap...he's got you.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bron the hog with only 2 assists..


----------



## Steez

I personaly cant believe am watchin an all star game and JKidd is not in here... Ray Allen finally hits a 3


----------



## Mavsfan4life

damn internet is pissin me off ill catch the highlights tommrow or on nba.com im goin to sleep


----------



## aquaitious

Steez said:


> I personaly cant believe am watchin an all star game and JKidd is not in here... Ray Allen finally hits a 3


I agree. 

I just realized today that Kidd isn't in it...


----------



## Steez

Uh Oh Mask is coming on!!! okay everyone... you can go take a nap now


----------



## aquaitious

:rofl:

"Popovich is probably yelling at him [Parker] we just can't hear him."


----------



## reHEATed

Kidd just wasnt deserving this year over Gilbert Arenas


----------



## ChiBron

The 4th qtr is going to be great if the East doesn't let the West go wild in these final 3 minutes.


----------



## mjm1

Steez said:


> I personaly cant believe am watchin an all star game and JKidd is not in here... Ray Allen finally hits a 3


blame the coaches for putting in 4 PISTONS INTO A ****ING ALL-STAR game.


----------



## GNG

Not Pau Gasol's type of contest. He's passing it off right and left and never sees the ball again.


----------



## TiMVP2

Not the same without Kidd


----------



## Mavsfan4life

Cornrow Wallace said:


> If anyone isn't getting the game (or wants to watch the game in a different langauge), check this out: http://planet.nana.co.il/livetv/20-22.2/East-West.html


thnx for da link ill try it out


----------



## reHEATed

Wade and Lebron out, Billups, Hamilton, and Pierce in


----------



## Steez

LOL 2 Blocks by Ben


----------



## JT

Gasol got whored!


----------



## ChiBron

Gasol gets embarassed.


----------



## Spriggan

Rawse, I'm sorry man, but your boy just got abused by Big Ben.


----------



## Brian34Cook

24 second violation :laugh: and then the palming call was funny :laugh:


----------



## DuMa

Gasol got Big BENNED!


----------



## Kneejoh

Does Gasol not know how to pass?


----------



## aquaitious

Steez said:


> LOL 2 Blocks by Ben


Damn...those were rejections while Pau still had the ball in his hands...


----------



## The_Franchise

Run Pau. Run.


----------



## Carbo04

Gasol sucking it up.


----------



## futuristxen

Pau is embarrassing himself out there. I thought I heard he was sick this weekend. Looks like Avery is trying to kill him out there. Chris Bosh is playing well.


----------



## Brian.

F U Haters


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

sherako said:


> Gasol got whored!


 :clap:


----------



## wizardsfan2006

sherako said:


> Gasol got whored!


poor dude


----------



## O2K

pau... damn


----------



## 77AJ

Ben Wallace Sends Gasol back to Spain.


----------



## Kneejoh

Whose got money on the game?


----------



## Cru_Thik

wizardsfan2006 said:


> poor dude


what happened. i ran to get some food from the arches. what did i miss.


----------



## Kneejoh

Cru_Thik said:


> what happened. i ran to get some food from the arches. what did i miss.


 Big Ben stuffing Pau twice in one play.


----------



## Steez

thug_immortal8 said:


> Whose got money on the game?


I got 500$ on the West... with my friends ... and if the west wins 121-119 or 127-119 I get 300$ more


----------



## Cru_Thik

thug_immortal8 said:


> Big Ben stuffing Pau twice in one play.


haha. thanks. i dont like pau, so its all good.


----------



## MLKG

The game really turned around for the east when Chris Bosh and Ben Wallace came in when Shaq got his 4th.

They've brought a lot of defense.

Bosh is actually doing a very good job of letting other players set him up as well.


----------



## DuMa

its the piston show again


----------



## GNG

Spriggan said:


> Rawse, I'm sorry man, but your boy just got abused by Big Ben.


Shot clock was winding down, he was triple-teamed and he's got a triple-digit temperature. I'm not that worried about it.

I'm also not surprised that Big Ben just now started playing defense when the gangly white guy got the ball. Or he might just be upset that Pau's destroyed him both times the Pistons and Grizzlies hooked up this year.

Anyone's guess. :whoknows:


----------



## ChiBron

So who wins HOG of the game: 'Bron or Ray?


----------



## mjm1

bull**** calls refs, its a ****ing ALL-STAR GAME.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> I got 500$ on the West... with my friends ... and if the west wins 121-119 or 127-119 I get 300$ more


looks like the 127 pt mark will be shattered.


----------



## Kneejoh

Steez said:


> I got 500$ on the West... with my friends ... and if the west wins 121-119 or 127-119 I get 300$ more


 Hah, and I thought my 7 dollars was a lot.


----------



## reHEATed

put Arenas in.............


----------



## Steez

thug_immortal8 said:


> Hah, and I thought my 7 dollars was a lot.


Well its not 'official'... its between my friends... maybe the Pistons will play good D and then the west will only reach 127 lol....... by 3 at the end of 3


----------



## Cru_Thik

has ray hit a 3 yet?


----------



## ChiBron

Ray's not even close...


----------



## GNG

thug_immortal8 said:


> Does Gasol not know how to pass?


He's been doing nothing but pass until that possession.


----------



## Drewbs

Why is Ray Allen still out there jacking up and bricking 3s? Is Avery asleep on that bench? Put Kobe or Tmac back in.


----------



## mjm1

sheed is not an all-star, period. What were the coaches thinking, THEY HAD A CHANCE TO PUT HOWARD ON THE FREAKING TEAM!!!


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> Well its not 'official'... its between my friends... maybe the Pistons will play good D and then the west will only reach 127 lol....... by 3 at the end of 3


someone will have to play D for 127 not to be broken


----------



## wizardsfan2006

wadeshaqeddie said:


> put Arenas in.............


That would be cool


----------



## JT

23AJ said:


> Ben Wallace Sends Gasol back to Spain.


:rofl: Reminds me of when Shaquille called himself the Big Deporter in reference to Sabonis


----------



## 77AJ

Put 4 Fingers in the Air. The game is up for grab's, but who want's it more ?

I'm taking the West. T-Mac and Kobe coming up big.


----------



## Kneejoh

Rawse said:


> He's been doing nothing but pass until that possession.


 I was joking relax, Pau's had some nice passes but guys haven't been finishing. I still don't think those were smart shots but whatever everybody's doing it.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

This game is going to crunch time.


----------



## reHEATed

I want to see Arenas, AI, Wade, Lebron, Shaq

now that would be a fun lineup


----------



## 77AJ

Wade may prove me wrong though, Wade's amazing out there.


----------



## The_Franchise

Arenas hasn't played enough time to make it to the box score. Poor guy.


----------



## mjm1

get sheed out of there!


----------



## JT

Time to get Kobe and Steve back in the game.


----------



## conkeso

Please get Ray Allen off the court already


----------



## Mavsfan4life

whats up with that link man it keeps buffering and i have high speed internet! grrr gettin me mad


----------



## Spriggan

Ray's been doing a pretty nice job of creating for others. If it weren't for that, I'd say get him out of the game, because he can't hit anything today.


----------



## Cru_Thik

and 1 by billups


----------



## Kneejoh

Oh my, Ray stop embarassing yourself.


----------



## Premier

West lead the East by three, 97-94, at the start of the fourth:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*EASTERN CONF ALL-STARS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allen Iverson, PG</td><td>18</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shaquille O'Neal, C</td><td>18</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasheed Wallace, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gilbert Arenas, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>21</td><td>10-16</td><td>4-7</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>25</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwyane Wade, G</td><td>22</td><td>7-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>8</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>16</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chauncey Billups, PG</td><td>10</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ben Wallace, C</td><td>17</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Hamilton, SG</td><td>9</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>39-74</td><td>6-14</td><td>10-19</td><td>6</td><td>35</td><td>21</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>15</td><td>13</td><td>94</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*WESTERN CONF ALL-STARS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ray Allen, SG</td><td>14</td><td>3-12</td><td>0-7</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Elton Brand, PF</td><td>13</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>17</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>16</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">5</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>16</td><td>12-17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Nash, PG</td><td>17</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td>15</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shawn Marion, F</td><td>14</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-5</td><td align="right">4</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, FC</td><td>14</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">6</td><td>12</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>17</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>9</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-3</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Garnett, F</td><td>10</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>43-89</td><td>2-19</td><td>9-16</td><td>18</td><td>49</td><td>25</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>15</td><td>16</td><td>97</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Cru_Thik

east takes lead 99-97


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Ray is handling the ball more tonight than he does for Seattle!


----------



## DuMa

that pistons d is controlling the league apparently


----------



## Carbo04

Come on, West. If you lose the Pistons media bull**** will never end.


----------



## Kneejoh

MVP so far is either Tmac or Lebron or Wade. We'll see who steps up in the 4th.


----------



## Steez

Here comes Kobe... or TMac... not sure who


----------



## reHEATed

Pistons have decided to slow down the all star game

omg


----------



## The_Franchise

Spriggan said:


> Ray's been doing a pretty nice job of creating for others. If it weren't for that, I'd say get him out of the game, because he can't hit anything today.


 Yes, creating 20 footers for Garnett with 1 second left on the shot clock.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> Here comes Kobe... or TMac... not sure who


TMac time ...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Pistons taking over :laugh:


----------



## Steez

'3 on 1, I was gonna say by the Pistons' LOL


----------



## ChiBron

These West reserves blow.


----------



## GNG

Boy, does the West look like garbage in the second half.


----------



## reHEATed

well at least this slowing down thing is going to get the east victory is looks like


----------



## 77AJ

Detroit basketball :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen

East is the Beast.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Pistons are owning the West right now.


----------



## Carbo04

Tracy McGrady show coming in. Let's see some of that 13 in 35 type nastiness come out.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Brian34Cook said:


> Pistons taking over :laugh:


no joke. im hating every minute of it too.


----------



## DuMa

haha pistons can dominate the floor with all stars apparently.

fear!


----------



## mjm1

Oh MY goodness, oh MY goodness! the pistons are firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Lol at this becoming the Pistons show. Don't we see this on national TV every week anways?


----------



## Drewbs

lmao at Ray Allen dribbling out the shot clock trying to create shots that aren't going so he passes off at the last second.


----------



## Vinsane

2 of the pistons about to sit


----------



## 77AJ

Tony Parker was having a lot of problems trying to initiate the offense.


----------



## mjm1

Shanghai Kid said:


> Lol at this becoming the Pistons show. Don't we see this on national TV every week anways?


hey, they're getting the job done.


----------



## Spriggan

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yes, creating 20 footers for Garnett with 1 second left on the shot clock.


I didn't see that happen more than once. Hell, his last drive and dish to KG was perfectly executed. KG just missed the shot.


----------



## Steez

I wanna see the starting 5 for the west against the West.... you guys talking about Pistons takin over and stuff... its the reserves... they still all stars.. but their wack, put in the starting 5


----------



## reHEATed

Shanghai Kid said:


> Lol at this becoming the Pistons show. Don't we see this on national TV every week anways?


i feel bad for arenas. He earned his way here and isnt getting to show why. He deserves better treatment than what he has gotten by Flip in this game


----------



## kisstherim

Does this mean the USA should just send the Pistons to the Olympic?


----------



## MLKG

Billups is playing really well. He has 15 and 7 in 11 minutes. And he didn't play any of the garbage 1st half minutes either.

This game is turning into a good one.

East should go with Billups, Wade, Lebron, Bosh, and Ben for their stretch lineup.


----------



## Steez

Vinsane said:


> 2 of the pistons about to sit


And Ill bet you the West starters are gonna come in then they gonna say its cuz the Pistons sat out....


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Cru_Thik said:


> no joke. im hating every minute of it too.


If the East win this game it's b/c of the Pistons.


----------



## reHEATed

kisstherim said:


> Does this mean the USA should just send the Pistons to the Olympic?


they play the right way!


----------



## Carbo04

Flip is ruining this game. Don't ever let him coach again in the all-Star game, please.


----------



## Cru_Thik

kisstherim said:


> Does this mean the USA should just send the Pistons to the Olympic?


hell no!


----------



## mjm1

gilbert CHUCKING AWAY, mozel ****ing tov!


----------



## Carbo04

Time for KB8, and McGrady to put on a scoring show.


----------



## O2K

i dotn think the east team got the memo that mcgrady is supposed to be mvp


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ridiculous.. McGrady = Ballhog


----------



## 77AJ

The pistons squad wouldn't be able to hang against the West All Star Starters. A main reason why they are being pulled out now.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Carbo04 said:


> Time for KB8, and McGrady to put on a scoring show.


its coming ... dont worry


----------



## Steez

I have a feeling Kobe is gonna win it now


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Lebrons back in..........waiting for the bashing to start.


----------



## kisstherim

Kobe blocked Shaq, lol


----------



## DuMa

haha this thread is basically calling everyone who shoots a ballhog. tis funny


----------



## spongyfungy

game is supposed to get serious anyways. who cares if the pistons are taking over. It just enhances and legitimizes every made shot by the West. A gamewinner on crappy defense is worthless vs against a team who tries to defend it.


----------



## reHEATed

no wade yet?


----------



## Cru_Thik

Steez said:


> I have a feeling Kobe is gonna win it now


shaqs doing chin ups lol


----------



## Spriggan

I'm pretty sure that rim is now permanently damaged.

Probably the infrastructure of the whole hoop is, actually.


----------



## Cru_Thik

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> Lebrons back in..........waiting for the bashing to start.


well when you shoot a fade away contested 3 and clank it ... you have reasons to be bashed


----------



## Kneejoh

Has there ever been a technical in an all star game?


----------



## 77AJ

Doug Collins came up with a perfect description of Lebron James. He said Lebron James is a run away locomotive. I think it's fitting.


----------



## Carbo04

McGrady on fire still.


----------



## 77AJ

T-Mac came to play.


----------



## GNG

LeBron choking at the line...again.

Just wanted to be the first to say it.


----------



## Spriggan

Oh God. The filthiness by T-Mac.


----------



## reHEATed

shaq is starting to take over


----------



## mjm1

lebron your literally throwing the game away.


----------



## Cru_Thik

yay lebron ... keep clanking my man ... is he trying to shoot the east out of the game?


----------



## Carbo04

Good job, Yao. As always.. I can't believe people vote him in.


----------



## JT

The West better win this sh*t!


----------



## 77AJ

Cru_Thik said:


> yay lebron ... keep clanking my man ... is he trying to shoot the east out of the game?


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## raptorsrule15

y's RASHEED still out there, get WADW OR BOSH in!!!


----------



## GNG

Yao Ming...ugh.

Just not coordinated physically or mentally to handle this type of game. It's like no-look passes are completely new to him.


----------



## ChiBron

Yao and TD are letting the West down in this qtr on both ends of the court.


----------



## 77AJ

Time for Wade to take over for the East and get things organized again.


----------



## Carbo04

I wish Amare was out there for the West. =(


----------



## Drewbs

Carbo04 said:


> Good job, Yao. As always.. I can't believe people vote him in.


Ray's chucking and Parker's turnovers sure didn't help either.


----------



## JNice

Rawse said:


> Yao Ming...ugh.
> 
> Just not coordinated physically or mentally to handle this type of game. It's like no-look passes are completely new to him.



What are you people talking about? That was a terrible pass by Duncan. Not even close.

Yeesh


----------



## Cru_Thik

23AJ said:


> LOL :biggrin:


im being serious. it appears as if lebron wants the west to win, so he is shooting ridiculously tough shots to make the east lose.


----------



## JT

Carbo04 said:


> I wish Amare was out there for the West. =(


Amare and Carmelo both.


----------



## MLKG

sherako said:


> Tim Duncan playing soft now.


Sheed is on him. He guards Duncan better than anyone in the league.


----------



## 77AJ

Kobe needs to raise his level of play. However T-mac is playing with his superman cape on tonight. It's great to see McGrady having a good game.


----------



## The_Franchise

JNice said:


> What are you people talking about? That was a terrible pass by Duncan. Not even close.
> 
> Yeesh


 It's already a preconceived notion in their mind. He fumbled a pass from Duncan in the first quarter and now he doesn't belong.


----------



## 77AJ

Cru_Thik said:


> im being serious. it appears as if lebron wants the west to win, so he is shooting ridiculously tough shots to make the east lose.


I know, but that's James game. You live by the three you die by the three.


----------



## Cru_Thik

23AJ said:


> Kobe needs to raise his level of play. However T-mac is playing with his superman cape on tonight. It's great to see McGrady having a good game.


Yes it is. Someone has to help him out though if the West wants to win.


----------



## Cru_Thik

23AJ said:


> I know, but that's James game. You live by the three you die by the three.


well he needs to start digging his grave ...


----------



## mjm1

gilbert...never mind he's going to the bench.


----------



## Steez

Kobe needs to start shooting!


----------



## 77AJ

Wade is back thats bad news for the West.


----------



## reHEATed

no clue why sheed is still playing...bosh or carter (wow, cant beleive I said that) should be in


----------



## Cru_Thik

mjm1 said:


> gilbert...never mind he's going to the bench.


where he belongs ...


----------



## raptorsrule15

this is sad, why is RASHEED in the game.....still!!!


----------



## Carbo04

Wow, Yao sucks. Right in the forehead.


----------



## Spriggan

ROFL

Kobe just nailed Yao in the head with a no-look pass. Methinks Rawse is correct.


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe throws it off the face of Yao and out of bounds.


----------



## GNG

JNice said:


> What are you people talking about? That was a terrible pass by Duncan. Not even close.
> 
> Yeesh


Really just an all-night thing, but that gave me my first opportunity to bring it up.

As another pass goes bouncing off Yao's noggin.


----------



## Carbo04

McGrady cooling off some.


----------



## OneBadLT123

man the west is just clanking up bricks...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

LeBron = MVP

don't hate...


----------



## GoDWade

Carbo04 said:


> Good job, Yao. As always.. I can't believe people vote him in.


same here.

what a shame. Get Amare or Camby, please


----------



## Steez

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> LeBron = MVP
> 
> don't hate...


Yep looks like it


----------



## 77AJ

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> LeBron = MVP
> 
> don't hate...


I'll take Wade for MVP.

Don't Hate.


----------



## Drewbs

Kobe's jumper dissappeared and Tmac can't seem to hit free throws.

damn.


----------



## Cru_Thik

tmac needs to work on his free throw touch.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Lebron is lighting it up.

Too bad he is still missing his FTs, just like during the regular season.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Steez said:


> Yep looks like it


seems as if thats what hes playing for...Not to win the game, just the MVP


----------



## ChiBron

T-mac's FT shooting is pathetic. He's been struggling all year from there.

LeBron likely to win MVP now. He and Wade triggered this comeback.


----------



## DemonaL

yeah looks like lebron gets MVP i really wanted wade to get it.


----------



## reHEATed

OneBadLT123 said:


> seems as if thats what hes playing for...Not to win the game, just the MVP


to get mvp, his team needs to win, and his points have been huge in bringing the east back and putting them ahead


----------



## DemonaL

lol wade and lebron on the same = dangerous.


----------



## SlamJam

what is the point of nash playing if all he does is bring the ball up and give it to kobe?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I love watching Lebron and Wade play together, they have great chemistry out there on the court.

Co-MVP's? :biggrin:


----------



## Premier




----------



## Cru_Thik

SPMJ said:


> T-mac's FT shooting is pathetic. He's been struggling all year from there.
> 
> LeBron likely to win MVP now. He and Wade triggered this comeback.


Tmac used to be very good at free throws. Curious to know what happened.


----------



## MLKG

raptorsrule15 said:


> this is sad, why is RASHEED in the game.....still!!!


Because the east wants to win?

Who did you want Vince to guard, Duncan or Brand?

Bosh could be in there. He's gotten a lot of minutes though. No reason to feel slighted.


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao has looked pretty nonchalant in this year's game. Maybe because the expectations have lowered a bit. But he's been able to hang in the last couple of games, so I wouldn't say he doesn't belong. If the West bothered to post him up he has about 3 All-Star worthy moves.


----------



## mjm1

[homerism] carter only got 4 touches on offense in 16 minutes. This is the all-star game, GET HIM MORE TOUCHES AND PT [homerism] Well excellent game by wade, i'll go with him for MVP of the game.


----------



## Tragedy

aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirballlllllllllllllllll


----------



## Steez

Lol Air Ball!


----------



## Cru_Thik

haha airball on a free throw


----------



## GoDWade

****ing wade


absolutely amazing


----------



## reHEATed

well, somebody is officially worse than shaq from the ft line


----------



## OneBadLT123

wow i love ben wallace shooting freethrows...


----------



## Sánchez AF

SPMJ said:


> LeBron likely to win MVP now. He and Wade triggered this comeback.


The pistons were the biggest factor for the comeback


----------



## Spriggan

Ben's free throw airball just now got the biggest reaction of the night from the crowd.


----------



## Carbo04

McGrady again! 13 in 35! come on!


----------



## Yao Mania

SlamJam said:


> what is the point of nash playing if all he does is bring the ball up and give it to kobe?


Well somebody's gotta do it on the all-star team


----------



## Cru_Thik

tmac said he wasnt going out without a fight ...


----------



## 77AJ

The game is getting close again.


----------



## futuristxen

Wait, so no Billups keyed the East comeback? Revisionist history much? It was Wade, Lebron and AI.


----------



## DuMa

flip saunders faced with the possible situation of hack a shaq and hack a ben

its like watchin him pick his poison


----------



## Carbo04

McGrady with 36.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Ok lets open a bank account so everyone send money to buy LeBron's ball


----------



## Cru_Thik

nice pass from kobe to tmac.


----------



## DemonaL

wade isnt gettin the ball


----------



## Carbo04

Only 5. Come on, T-Mac!


----------



## Cru_Thik

DemonaL said:


> wade isnt gettin the ball


they should give everyone their own ball so there is no complaining ...


----------



## GoDWade

come on wade!


----------



## Steez

Kobe is doing a beautiful job


----------



## Steez

GoDWade said:


> come on wade!


Damn You!!! Thats post #667... I wanted Kobes post to be post #666 lol


----------



## Carbo04

Nice save from Dirk.


----------



## JT

Nice pass Kobe!


----------



## Spriggan

Wade is playing like a god on both sides of the court.


----------



## mjm1

WHy IS SHEED IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## reHEATed

great defense there by wade not letting kobe get a good shot off


----------



## Yao Mania

What's the most points scored by a player in the all-star game again?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Horrible foul by Kobe :curse:


----------



## Cru_Thik

sherako said:


> Nice pass Kobe!


no joke. he has great court vision lol.


----------



## Steez

mjm1 said:


> WHy IS SHEED IN THE GAME!!!


He is playing good D on their PF


----------



## DuMa

memo to lebron, stop chewing your fingers


----------



## Cru_Thik

Yao Mania said:


> What's the most points scored by a player in the all-star game again?


42 i think they said.


----------



## Kneejoh

Kobe needs to shoot, he's passing up too many shots.


----------



## Steez

Come on Kobe...


----------



## Carbo04

What a move by KB8.


----------



## Cru_Thik

come on OT!!!


----------



## Spriggan

Ray Allen will hit the game-winning three.


----------



## Carbo04

'Bron choking again.


----------



## GoDWade

Steez said:


> Damn You!!! Thats post #667... I wanted Kobes post to be post #666 lol



omg I just made the pact with the devil

save me!!!!


----------



## JNice

..

Nice shot Bron ... haha


----------



## Kneejoh

Kobe tiem.


----------



## mjm1

LEBRON, ARE YOU HIGH. A FADEAWAY THREE WITH 40 seconds left and only up by 2!!!


----------



## reHEATed

that was a horrible shot....no excuse for that one


----------



## Carbo04

Spriggan said:


> Tracy McGrady will hit the game-winning three.




I agree.


----------



## Brian.

Put the pistons in for a defense stop


----------



## Kneejoh

Its Kobe time.


----------



## Tragedy

Yao Mania said:


> What's the most points scored by a player in the all-star game again?


 42 by who else.. Wilt


----------



## raptorsrule15

what kind of a lineup is this.......4 superstars and RASHEED?.......he's not even playin good D, did BEN AND SHAQ DIE OR SOMETHIN!


----------



## GoDWade

wade you can do it...wade...


----------



## Cru_Thik

i told you lebron was going to shoot the east out of it ... KOBE!!!


----------



## GNG

Steez said:


> Damn You!!! Thats post #667... I wanted Kobes post to be post #666 lol


Technically, you had the 666th reply.


----------



## MLKG

As soon as Vince comes in Kobe gets in the lane where nobody is waiting.

Flip should stay big. Get Ben or Bosh in. There bigs are the ones that have gotten them back in the game.


----------



## Carbo04

Kb8!!!


----------



## JT

Kobe! But Wade right back. Nash needs to box him out man!


----------



## DemonaL

Dwade!!!


----------



## JRose5

D Wade with the putback.


----------



## BG7

Like awlays, Wade gets it done.


----------



## reHEATed

Wade......Ai tried to do it all, missed, but Wade finished it up....up 2 with 16 left


----------



## Cru_Thik

who takes the final shot for the west?


----------



## Carbo04

If the East wins Wade better get MVP over clunker/choker LeBronze.


----------



## 77AJ

Kobe can turn it on when he wants. Bryant is just on another level from any other basketball player in the game right now hands down. Every other guy in the game needs the ball in their hands all game to get it going. Not Kobe Bryant. 2 minutes left in the game and kobe has been cold all game. Thats okay here comes Kobe to save the day. If he does I'll fall out of my chair.


----------



## Kneejoh

Who else but Kobe.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice put back by Dwade!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Let's go East.


----------



## DemonaL

its either kobe or tmac i think kobe.


----------



## Steez

Damn... my prediction of 127-119 or 121-119 was so close!!!!


----------



## DuMa

i smell an lEast vicktory


----------



## Cru_Thik

pick and roll TMac and Dirk ...


----------



## Kneejoh

So if Kobe wins it for the west who gets MVP?


----------



## O2K

overtime would be great, and yao putting the game into overtime would be ideal


----------



## Carbo04

T-Mac or Kobe time. I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## SlamJam

put the pistons back in for d


----------



## BG7

Lets hope for overtime!


----------



## conkeso

[Future]Tmac with the game winning 3[/Future]


----------



## CbobbyB

Carbo04 said:


> If the East wins Wade better get MVP over clunker/choker LeBronze.


lol


----------



## futuristxen

It'll be Kobe for 3.


----------



## mjm1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO carter!


----------



## Spriggan

Wow. Worst ending ever. Ever. Evereverever.


----------



## Carbo04

OHH! Come on! Where was the foul?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow that was close.. Good game there!

Except where was the foul?


----------



## reHEATed

Vince o Vince


----------



## futuristxen

The Choker made the big defensive play to win it. Suck it haters.


----------



## Premier

:rofl:

Anti-climatic ending? Carter missing a dunk (that would've been tremendous).


----------



## Brian.

Why does VC even try to dunk?


----------



## Cru_Thik

nice way to end the game, with a vince miss lol


----------



## BG7

Kobe did everything he could to save that , imagine if off Carters miss and they got it back and made a three, that would have been hilarious, too bad.


----------



## GNG

Garnett's an idiot. Why didn't he put that shot back up?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Dwade or LeBron I don't care who gets it


----------



## Carbo04

futuristxen said:


> The Choker made the big defensive play to win it. Suck it haters.



No.. The choker got away with a foul.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Good defense Lebron. Actually sais something postive about him.


----------



## reHEATed

woohoooo....wade had the game winner in a all star game....


----------



## JNice

futuristxen said:


> The Choker made the big defensive play to win it. Suck it haters.


The big defensive play? :rofl: You mean the foul?


----------



## knicksfan89

what a game, 122-120 east wins on a lay-up by dwayne wade of the miami heat, i predict lbj for the mvp


----------



## O2K

yea if someone wouldve got that miss put up a three and won the game, that wouldve been great... but no


----------



## mjm1

Brian said:


> Why does VC even try to dunk?


Because he is arguably the best dunker in the world? time had expired on the replay anyway.


----------



## DemonaL

omg i swear its gotta be dwade or comvp


----------



## Spriggan

Rawse said:


> Garnett's an idiot. Why didn't he put that shot back up?


Maybe he thought the ball had to be cleared.


----------



## OneBadLT123

well lebron got what he wanted...


----------



## BG7

Dammit the wrongful guy won the MVP.


----------



## reHEATed

should of been a comvp


----------



## futuristxen

Carbo04 said:


> No.. The choker got away with a foul.


The choker is the MVP. Live it up. Youngest MVP in the history of the all-star game.


----------



## GoDWade

sweet

the game ended with Wade's put back and Carter's failed attempt

rofl


----------



## JT

Stern had a hard-on giving the MVP to LeBron, but the award isn't rightfully his. It still should go to Tracy.


----------



## Sánchez AF

The NBA just did it again.... Marketing move Younger player to Win one. Makes sense


----------



## Amareca

What a horrible display. You have one of the best PG's of all time, a true PG and what you do? 90% of your plays Kobe Bryant or Tracy McGrady going 1on1 with someone.

I am shocked Lebron wasn't biting his nails while Stern was talking.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

futuristxen said:


> The choker is the MVP. Live it up. Youngest MVP in the history of the all-star game.


YESSIRR!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Carbo04

futuristxen said:


> The choker is the MVP. Live it up. Youngest MVP in the history of the all-star game.



Only because of the media having it's dick up his ***. Not because he deserved it.


----------



## Kneejoh

I can't beleive chocker chucker got the MVP, the Pistons were the reason they came back, Lebron then tried shooting them out of it and Wade saved his ***.


----------



## Like A Breath

Only 1 player on a losing team has ever won the MVP and that was Magic during his farewell game. T-Mac didn't deserve it.

I would've been fine with Wade winning it, but I think LeBron deserved it. He made a lot of big shots to keep the game close in the 3rd.


----------



## GoDWade

futuristxen said:


> The choker is the MVP. Live it up. Youngest MVP in the history of the all-star game.


first the dunk contest now this? wow wow wow


----------



## Vinsane

That was still the most boring all star game


----------



## Sánchez AF

sherako said:


> Stern had a *hard-on giving the MVP to LeBron*, but the award isn't rightfully his. It still should go to Tracy.


:laugh: Rep to u


----------



## OneBadLT123

Like A Breath said:


> Only 1 player on a losing team has ever won the MVP and that was Magic during his farewell game. T-Mac didn't deserve it.
> 
> I would've been fine with Wade winning it, but I think LeBron deserved it. He made a lot of big shots to keep the game close in the 3rd.


tmac played a hell of a lot better game then LBJ. He only didnt win it because the west lost.


----------



## JuX

Oh, boy.


----------



## futuristxen

Carbo04 said:


> Only because of the media having it's dick up his ***. Not because he deserved it.


It is going to be a hard next ten years for you as an NBA fan.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

tmac u idiot for the all ball garnett u idiot for passing to kobe kobe u idiot for not shooting when the first time i wanted u to shoot and carter u idiot for missing the dunk.this game was a sloppy game


----------



## Carbo04

futuristxen said:


> It is going to be a hard next ten years for you as an NBA fan.


How so? He can't even make the playoffs.


----------



## Cru_Thik

Spriggan said:


> Maybe he thought the ball had to be cleared.


lol. you mean it didnt have to be. i thought there was a rule, if its under 10 secs and you get an offensive rebound ... you have to clear it


----------



## kindred

Vinsane said:


> *That was still the most boring all star game*


/second that......the most boring all star game ever in the history of nba?


----------



## Kneejoh

Amareca said:


> What a horrible display. You have one of the best PG's of all time, a true PG and what you do? 90% of your plays Kobe Bryant or Tracy McGrady going 1on1 with someone.


You seriously need to stop with your sick fetish for anything that wears orange, purple, and has Suns on their chest. If it's a horrible display then its Nash's fault, he's the PG, he didn't have to pass the ball off to Kobe and Tracy, but he chose to because he thought it was their best shot at winning.


----------



## ChiBron

T-mac so clearly got hacked on that jumper.

AND Kobe :laugh:. Hold on to the ball dammit!


----------



## GoDWade

Carbo04 said:


> How so? He can't even make the playoffs.


the league/media will find a way to put him in the finals


----------



## Cru_Thik

Mavsfan4life said:


> tmac u idiot for the all ball garnett u idiot for passing to kobe kobe u idiot for not shooting when the first time i wanted u to shoot and carter u idiot for missing the dunk.this game was a sloppy game


call me an idiot but i think you used the word idiot too many times in that post :banana:


----------



## JNice

SPMJ said:


> T-mac so clearly got hacked on that jumper.
> 
> AND Kobe :laugh:. Hold on to the ball dammit!



Lebron is admitting the foul on NBA TV right now... keeps saying he got a piece of the ball and a piece of the arm and smiling ...


----------



## wizardsfan2006

So the East won 
That's ten dollars in my pocket :banana:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Well, good job Bron...Good effort T-Mac


----------



## JNice

..

Ted Arzonico was the East MVP. They won the game because of him. Did you see any injuries out there? No, I didn't think so. Way to go Teddy.


----------



## Seuss

Dude, Nash shot 2 times.........That must be a record for a starting All-Star for least amount of field goal attempts.


I wish Nash would of done more with the pick-n-roll.


=(


----------



## spongyfungy

SPMJ said:


> T-mac so clearly got hacked on that jumper.
> 
> AND Kobe :laugh:. Hold on to the ball dammit!


 lebron admitted he hit him during the postgame press conference


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

10 dollars for me 2


----------



## Cru_Thik

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Ted Arzonico was the East MVP. They won the game because of him. Did you see any injuries out there? No, I didn't think so. Way to go Teddy.


haha he had his players prepared, what can you say.


----------



## ChiBron

I won't hate on LeBron. He did trigger the comeback in the 3rd qtr after all and hit some big shots down the stretch. But jesus Stern at least don't let him get away with a blatant foul. He had NO part of the ball. Clearly got him on the wrist.


----------



## kisstherim

Selfishness gets sb MVP


----------



## Phenom Z28

sherako said:


> Stern had a hard-on giving the MVP to LeBron, but the award isn't rightfully his. It still should go to Tracy.


Rep from me too...that was just... wow... Makes me want to stop watching the NBA again because of stuff just like that. How could TMac not get the *MVP*? I think this might be the most disappointing all-star weekend in my lifetime.


----------



## Seuss

What makes me mad is how everyone was trying to get Tmac the MVP.


They should of just went out there and played instead of giving every freakin' play to McGrady.


----------



## Like A Breath

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Rep from me too...that was just... wow... Makes me want to stop watching the NBA again because of stuff just like that. How could TMac not get the *MVP*? I think this might be the most disappointing all-star weekend in my lifetime.


Dude, T-Mac's team lost and only 1 loser has ever won All-Star MVP(Magic in his farewell game). Is it THAT disappointing or shocking? Stop watching the NBA because of this?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Honestly, the only reason T-Mac got so many points is cuz he put up so many shots and the only reason he put up so many shots is b/c it wuz in his hometown and he's going through some hardtimes...Heck, my ace-boom-coom Kobe even defered to T-Mac. The MVP rightfully belonged to LeBron on this night. Maybe if the West would've won then T-Mac would've gotten the MVP but they didn't.


----------



## JNice

..

Tmac would have gotten the MVP if he had gotten the foul shots he deserved just as much as Lebron deserved the MVP.

Hell, Lebron even admitted, basically, the foul at the post-game press conference. Did the refs really think Tmac has gonna airball about 5 feet short?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Like A Breath said:


> Dude, T-Mac's team lost and only 1 loser has ever won All-Star MVP(Magic in his farewell game). Is it THAT disappointing or shocking? Stop watching the NBA because of this?


Did I say because of this? No, I said because of things *like *this.

TMac just called Duncan boring so Tim left the podium :rofl:


----------



## Sánchez AF

Lets face it. Maybe was a boring part but the Pistons were a big factor of the comeback


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Honestly, the only reason T-Mac got so many points is cuz he put up so many shots and the only reason he put up so many shots is b/c it wuz in his hometown and he's going through some hardtimes...Heck, my ace-boom-coom Kobe even defered to T-Mac. The MVP rightfully belonged to LeBron on this night. Maybe if the West would've won then T-Mac would've gotten the MVP but they didn't.


he only put up a coupple more shots then LBJ and scored 8 more points..had he made his freethrows, he would have had over 40... Not to mention, LBJ clearly hacked tmac at the end

Tmac should have won it. He scored the 3rd most points in an all star game. And overall played a better game. LBJ was just bricking up shot and literally TRYING to win the MVP. You could see it. And stern of course picked LBJ. Because LBJ=$$ for stern...

go figure.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

I don't think that foul wuz blatant enough to get it called at the end of the game...


----------



## JNice

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> I don't think that foul wuz blatant enough to get it called at the end of the game...



:laugh: ... yeah ... why call a foul when it causes an airball on the shot trying to tie the game. It was a pretty obvious foul. He wasn't high enough for it to have been a block.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

OneBadLT123 said:


> he only put up a coupple more shots then LBJ and scored 8 more points..had he made his freethrows, he would have had over 40... Not to mention, LBJ clearly hacked tmac at the end
> 
> Tmac should have won it. He scored the 3rd most points in an all star game. And overall played a better game. LBJ was just bricking up shot and literally TRYING to win the MVP. You could see it. And stern of course picked LBJ. Because LBJ=$$ for stern...
> 
> go figure.


You said "a couple more shots" please he took 5 more shots to get 8 more points. Both shot 4/10 from 3 both were horrible from the line. T-Mac had 0 rebs and 2 assists 1 stl LeBron 6 rebs 2 assists 2 stls.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

OneBadLT123 said:


> he only put up a coupple more shots then LBJ and scored 10 more points..had he made his freethrows, he would have had over 40...
> 
> Tmac should have won it. He scored the 3rd most points in an all star game. And overall played a better game. LBJ was just bricking up shot and literally TRYING to win the MVP. You could see it. And stern of course picked LBJ. Because LBJ=$$ for stern...
> 
> go figure.


The fact is, T-Mac didn't make his free-throws so no more what ifs...T-Mac got the majority of the shots and wuz shooting a lot too, kinda look'd like he wanted to win the MVP as well. Also, the West LOST; how do you honestly expect a player from the losing team to win the MVP when he only scored 7 more than the high-point man on the winning team, without a rebound, and only 2 assists. It has to be an over-bearing OVERALL performance and not just an over-bearing scoring performance.


----------



## OneBadLT123

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> You said "a couple more shots" please he took 5 more shots to get 8 more points. Both shot 4/10 from 3 both were horrible from the line. T-Mac had 0 rebs and 1 assist 1 stl LeBron 6 rebs 2 assists 2 stls.


so to gain those 8 more points, he had to have gone 4/5 out of those last 5 shots...

whats your point then?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

JNice said:


> :laugh: ... yeah ... why call a foul when it causes an airball on the shot trying to tie the game. It was a pretty obvious foul. He wasn't high enough for it to have been a block.


It would've been a very late call and their would've been controversy everywhere. The foul didn't look that bad to me but the airball made it look worse that it wuz...Look'd like he got pieces (of the ball) to me but maybe I wasn't lookin hard enough.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

OneBadLT123 said:


> so to gain those 8 more points, he had to have gone 4/5 out of those last 5 shots...
> 
> whats your point then?


you got me there it was a bad point... but the west should have won regardless


----------



## JNice

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> It would've been a very late call and their would've been controversy everywhere. The foul didn't look that bad to me but the airball made it look worse that it wuz...Look'd like he got pieces (of the ball) to me but maybe I wasn't lookin hard enough.



There wouldn't have been any controversy. It was an obvious call. He didn't get any ball. Even Lebron knows that. Lebron even said himself "it was a great defensive play .. (smiles) .. I guess" ..

It should've been called and the game probably would have been tied. Maybe East still wins and Lebron still gets MVP. Or maybe West wins and Tmac gets MVP.


----------



## Steez

DAMN!!!
My prediction of 121-119 was SOoooooooooooooooooooo close...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

JNice said:


> There wouldn't have been any controversy. It was an obvious call. He didn't get any ball. Even Lebron knows that. Lebron even said himself "it was a great defensive play .. (smiles) .. I guess" ..
> 
> It should've been called and the game probably would have been tied. Maybe East still wins and Lebron still gets MVP. Or maybe West wins and Tmac gets MVP.


I see where you're coming from but hey, you win some and you lose some I guess.


----------



## Unique

T-Mac went on a bashing spree after the game :laugh:


----------



## Cru_Thik

JNice said:


> :laugh: ... yeah ... why call a foul when it causes an airball on the shot trying to tie the game. It was a pretty obvious foul. He wasn't high enough for it to have been a block.


i thought the veteran always got the call anyways?


----------



## farhan007

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Honestly, the only reason T-Mac got so many points is cuz he put up so many shots and the only reason he put up so many shots is b/c it wuz in his hometown and he's going through some hardtimes...Heck, my ace-boom-coom Kobe even defered to T-Mac. The MVP rightfully belonged to LeBron on this night. Maybe if the West would've won then T-Mac would've gotten the MVP but they didn't.


so many shots on 50% shooting.... jeez


----------

